# Wired2Fish and T-H Marine Giveaway



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2013)

Will this ever end? (I hope not!)

YET ANOTHER great giveaway from our friends over at *Wired2Fish* along with T-H Marine.

T-H Marine produces lots of great accessories for fishing and boats — jackplates, livewell systems, accessories, lights, coolers, storage, alarm systems, trailer accessories and more. Just about everything an angler and boater would ever need.

T-H Marine and the Gerald “G-Man” Swindle have teamed up on several new “G” items for boaters and fishermen. Some of the more popular items are the G-Force Culling System with balance beam and floating, color-coded tags, the G-Force Trolling Motor Handle and Cable, and the latest product, G-Juice powered by U2 Pro Formula for keeping your fish alive in the boat.

In our latest giveaway we are going to give 4 Wired2Fish readers all of the above products for their use. Each winner will receive a complete G-Force Culling System, a G-Force Handle and Cable, and an 8-ounce bottle of G Juice.

Good Luck! This giveaway ends August 18th.
T-H Marine "G" Giveaway
Click the link below for your chance to win a selection of Gerald Swindle branded products from T-H Marine. 

https://www.wired2fish.com/t-h-marine-g-giveaway


----------



## W2FTodd (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Chris! We're trying to keep up the pace of having one of these giveaways every Monday. We missed 2 in June because of the launch of the new site.
Hope you like the new site now that we have 2 months under our belt.

Todd


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324885#p324885 said:


> G2Wired » 49 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks Chris! We're trying to keep up the pace of having one of these giveaways every Monday. We missed 2 in June because of the launch of the new site.
> Hope you like the new site now that we have 2 months under our belt.
> 
> Todd



LOVE the new site Todd....I don't know how you do it, but it keeps getting better. =D> =D> =D> 

The giveaways are AWESOME too! Hope there's a tinboater that's winning once in a while.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 15, 2013)

:USA1: IN


----------

